# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 24 )



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 23 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 22 )

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 21 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 20 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 19 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 18 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 17 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 16 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

فى نظرى انا وبدون زعل الشاب ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بص مقدرش احدد حاجه معينه

لان في كتير بيظلموا ويخونوا

سواء البنات او الشباب

يعني في وفي

شكرا ليك يا ميكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> فى نظرى انا وبدون زعل الشاب ​




*طب قول اسباب وجهه نظرك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بص مقدرش احدد حاجه معينه
> 
> لان في كتير بيظلموا ويخونوا
> 
> ...




*نورتي المحكمه يا نصه ​*


----------



## ميرنا (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفة بس ان كان دا ولا دا مجرم ويستاهل القتل لانو بيقتل حد قدامة ويدمرة


----------



## زيزي جيسس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اشارك معاكم
انا بنظري الشاب اكتر 
بس دا مش معناه انه البنت مش بتخون بس نسبه الخيانه عند الولد بتكون اكتر


----------



## انريكي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممممممم

ابصراحة الولد

شكرا يا مايكل

الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> مش عارفة بس ان كان دا ولا دا مجرم ويستاهل القتل لانو بيقتل حد قدامة ويدمرة




*عندك حق يا ميرنا
ميرسي ع مرورك
نورتيني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

زيزي جيسس قال:


> ممكن اشارك معاكم
> انا بنظري الشاب اكتر
> بس دا مش معناه انه البنت مش بتخون بس نسبه الخيانه عند الولد بتكون اكتر




*اكيد ممكن تنورينا طبعا
وميرسي ع مرورك ورأيك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> اممممممممممممم
> 
> ابصراحة الولد
> 
> ...




*شكرا انريكي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انا فى رأيى انه الشاب 
حتى بنسمع كتير كلمة انا راجل اعمل اللى عايزه 
و ده مش صح المفروض كل واحد يراعى اللى معاه 
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## back_2_zero (22 نوفمبر 2010)

قليل اوى من البنات اللى بتخون 
و حقولك بردة السبب
لان البنت اصلا من عادتها الضعف 
لكن الراجل من عادتة القوة التحكم يعنى
انا شايفة الولد هو اللى بيخون وبيجرح اكتر 
حتى لو البنت جرحت او كدا بترجع تعتذر لكن الولد كرامتة بتنأح علية اوى 
و طبعا فية ولاد مش كدا خااااالص ولا بيجرحوا ولا حاجة 
اتهيألى يا مايكل انت منهم  
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*في كده وفي كده*
*ماتقدرش تقول الشاب خاين بصفة عامة*
*وماتقدرش تقول ان البنت خاينة بصفة عامة*
*هي كده وكده*
*ميرسي ميكي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا الاتنين بيخونه

بس انت عايز الاكتر الشاب اكيد​


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انا فى رأيى انه الشاب
> حتى بنسمع كتير كلمة انا راجل اعمل اللى عايزه
> و ده مش صح المفروض كل واحد يراعى اللى معاه
> ​


عندك حق يا بنوتة  رجالة اخر زمن 
احم الحق اجرى


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ​


مش شرط تربية او بيئة جايز اوى يكون متربى كويس وانسان ملتزم بس جه وقت عليه اتخدع واتخان مش دى ممكن تحوله لخاين ؟


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> قليل اوى من البنات اللى بتخون
> و حقولك بردة السبب
> لان البنت اصلا من عادتها الضعف
> لكن الراجل من عادتة القوة التحكم يعنى
> ...


ليه محدش قال انى ممكن تكون هى دفعته للخيانة صح هى مش ليها مبرر او انى اغلط فى حقه مش فى مبرر لده بس برضو ليه منخلناش جوه فى العمق
 ونعرف ليه هو ممكن يعمل كده ؟


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *في كده وفي كده*
> *ماتقدرش تقول الشاب خاين بصفة عامة*
> *وماتقدرش تقول ان البنت خاينة بصفة عامة*
> *هي كده وكده*
> *ميرسي ميكي*​


صح يا روكا بس بما اننا ضلع من ادم بنتعلم منه :t17:


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا الاتنين بيخونه
> 
> بس انت عايز الاكتر الشاب اكيد​


موافقة :blush2:


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنا مش بحب  لفظ وكلمة خيانة دى المفروض ما تكون فى قاموس حياة الأنسان اللى بيحب ربنا فعلآ ..
و مش متفق أبدآآآآآ مع أى إنسان يقول إن الخيانة ممكن تكون ليها مبررات ...دة رأيى*


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أنا مش بحب  لفظ وكلمة خيانة دى المفروض ما تكون فى قاموس حياة الأنسان اللى بيحب ربنا فعلآ ..
> و مش متفق أبدآآآآآ مع أى إنسان يقول إن الخيانة ممكن تكون ليها مبررات ...دة رأيى*


صح يا ابو تربو بس فى كتير حوالينا كده يمكن ينقبلهم صدفة ويعيشو معانا ويبقو الاقرب لينا بس بيخونونا يعنى واقع بنعيشة وبنشوفه ولازم نتعايش معاه 
صح مش ليها مبررات بس ايه اسبابها ايه دوافعها ايه يخلى انسان يعمل كده


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> صح يا ابو تربو بس فى كتير حوالينا كده يمكن ينقبلهم صدفة ويعيشو معانا ويبقو الاقرب لينا بس بيخونونا يعنى واقع بنعيشة وبنشوفه ولازم نتعايش معاه
> صح مش ليها مبررات بس ايه اسبابها ايه دوافعها ايه يخلى انسان يعمل كده





> فى كتير حوالينا كده يمكن ينقبلهم صدفة ويعيشو معانا ويبقو الاقرب لينا بس بيخونونا يعنى واقع بنعيشة وبنشوفه ولازم نتعايش معاه


*أوك ... المهم رد فعل الانسان يكون ايه تجاه تصرف زى كدة..
أعتقد المحبة تتمنى الخير والفرح للكل مهما كانوا مش طيبين أو تعاملوا بطريقة مش حلوة.
مش كدة يا تاسونى؟
*


> صح مش ليها مبررات بس ايه اسبابها ايه دوافعها ايه يخلى انسان يعمل كده


*اعتقد مبرراتها مش جواه مخافة ومحبة ربنا...*


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد بانها ليست متعلقة بالصنف

او النوع الخائن خائن من تربيته..

شكراً مايكل..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انا فى رأيى انه الشاب
> حتى بنسمع كتير كلمة انا راجل اعمل اللى عايزه
> و ده مش صح المفروض كل واحد يراعى اللى معاه
> ​




*شكرا بنت العدرا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ​




*ميرسي كتير استاذي

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> قليل اوى من البنات اللى بتخون
> و حقولك بردة السبب
> لان البنت اصلا من عادتها الضعف
> لكن الراجل من عادتة القوة التحكم يعنى
> ...




*شكرا باك ع مرورك وتعليقك المهم
نورتي الموضوع
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *في كده وفي كده*
> *ماتقدرش تقول الشاب خاين بصفة عامة*
> *وماتقدرش تقول ان البنت خاينة بصفة عامة*
> *هي كده وكده*
> *ميرسي ميكي*​




*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا الاتنين بيخونه
> 
> بس انت عايز الاكتر الشاب اكيد​




*كلكم اتفقتوا انه الشاب يعني 

شكرا كووينا ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> عندك حق يا بنوتة  رجالة اخر زمن
> احم الحق اجرى




_*طب اروح اجيب مينا واجي
عشان يشوف الكلمتين دول​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اعتقد بانها ليست متعلقة بالصنف
> 
> او النوع الخائن خائن من تربيته..
> 
> شكراً مايكل..




*اكيد التربيه عامل اساسي
شكرا استاذي ع رايك 
نورتني​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*منتشرة اكتر فى الشباب
*​


----------



## magedrn (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بص يا كوكو السؤال دا البنات هايقولوا الولاد
والولاد هايقولوا البنات 
لانها بيتبقى حسب اللى اتخدع فصعب الواحد يحكم هنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا سندريلا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*رايك جميل ومنطقي يا ماجد

تسلم ايديك يا حبي*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*من رايى الولد 
لان البنت لما بتحب بتوفى
لكن الوللد مع انه بيحب ممكن يخون 
وبرضه فيه بنات بتخون وولاد
*​


----------



## مسرة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

من خلال العالم الذي حولي فهم الاولاد اكثر
لان البنات تاخذ الحب بجديه اكتر من الاولاد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاتنين واحد :smil13:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم الغالي
ديدي ومسره ومرمر
وربنا يباركم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*مالهاش نسبه اذا كان الولد اكتر ولا البنت *
*شكرا مايكل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا كوكو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

